
Kleanapp wants to clean Homejoy's mess in LA -– same day service in only 2 hrs - shahryc
http://www.inc.com/ed-zitron/how-to-survive-in-the-cutthroat-on-demand-cleaning-space.html
======
shahryc
No peak pricing & strictly $25/Hour. All workers are US citizens, fluent in
English, have had extensive background checks, and are fully bonded and
insured.

